# Letter of Demand to Home Affairs



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, I have been advised that sending a Letter of Demand to Home Affairs may help to speed up my application for Permanent Residency which I applied for 25 months ago. Has anybody tried this and what was the cost of the letter? I received this reply from an attorney. R2500 seems expensive for 1 letter to me? Thanks Vince

We are able to offer you assistance with a letter of Demand. 

The letter of demand entails us drafting up a formal legal letter to the Department of Home Affairs, insisting that they provide us with an outcome within 10 or 30 days or else we will take them to court. If we don’t receive a response within the given time frame, it will be your choice whether you would want to pursue legal action. 

We charge R2500 excluding VAT for a letter of demand. 

Please note that this method has a 50% success rate.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi

Cant you draft one for yourself threatening the legal action?


----------



## Chudson123 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi,

Did the letter of demand work?
Did you get a lawyer to write it, or did you do it yourself?

Does anyone have an example letter that one could use?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Chudson123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did the letter of demand work?
> Did you get a lawyer to write it, or did you do it yourself?
> ...



You can't do it yourself and you're threatening legal action - you'll need a lawyer to pursue this route.

And apparently the letter does work but there are a few things they don't tell you:

- It's not just sending a letter and waiting. You have to follow-up with DHA after sending the letter to ensure it gets acknowledged and some will charge you extra for that.

- DHA doesn't always just see the letter and expedite the process. Sometimes you will actually have to take the issue to court and this will cost more money (lawyer rates per hour, etc) which may inflate the initial figure severely


----------

